
Show HN: XCITER – Nintendo Switch gamecard file converter using WebAssembly - doggo
https://github.com/andweeb/xciter
======
doggo
Hey HN - Thought I'd share a pet project I've been working on over the past
couple weekends to learn TypeScript/Next/WebAssembly.

Though the use case of the project is pretty particular, it's pretty cool to
see the extent at which WebAssembly and Web Workers can be used.

The app isn't reliant on any server at all except GitHub as a hosting
solution. Everything happens locally by spawning web workers that leverage a C
file converter program compiled to WebAssembly to enable parallel file
conversions directly in your browser.

~~~
doggo
Just realized it might make sense to show a showcase video since most of you
guys won't have an XCI/keyset file on hand to test out the actual app.

Uploaded a YouTube vid here!
[https://youtu.be/11_ZHz5McdY](https://youtu.be/11_ZHz5McdY)

